# Finding N Scale Dancing People



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm asking for help in locating N scale people dancing, preferably 50's but I'm not picky. Can anyone steer me in the right direction?

Thanks,


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Preiser-N-79065-Figures-for-Chair-O-Plane-p/pre-79065.htm


http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Woodland-Scenics-N-A2136-Rebels-p/woo-a2136.htm

I'll keep an eye out for you guys, if I see some more.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't think they make any.

And I think you will have a hard time dissecting them to make them look like they are dancing. 
They are so small I need tweezers to pick them up. ( I use a stamp picker up tweezers like tool.)

If I find some I will let you know.


Edit, 
Dam they make them?! I couldn't find any.
That is what you need Len, a whole bunch of them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Stan, I found those but couldn't find any dancers in the site. Any other suggestions? And Ed, Steppy is depending on you to find them. No pressure....*L*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Stan, I found those but couldn't find any dancers in the site. Any other suggestions? And Ed, Steppy is depending on you to find them. No pressure....*L*


I am putting a personal call to my Japanese and Chinese suppliers. 

Doesn't matter if they are oriental right? 

You can hardly see them anyway.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't you kitbash a little man/woman together somehow - glue 'em together face-to-face. What would indicate they were dancing, to you or a viewer?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xrunner said:


> Can't you kitbash a little man/woman together somehow - glue 'em together face-to-face. What would indicate they were dancing, to you or a viewer?


Good ideal, you can then lay them down too for.....well you know.:laugh:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

big ed said:


> Good ideal, you can then lay them down too for.....well you know.:laugh:


Oh - sleep? Yea I know about that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xrunner said:


> Oh - sleep? Yea I know about that.


That is just what I thought too.....sleep.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

big ed said:


> That is just what I thought too.....sleep.


Right ... family-friendly - always.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

xrunner said:


> Right ... family-friendly - always.


I'm so proud of you guys!

... sniff ... sniff ...

... my work here is done! Fly little butterflies ... fly!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> I'm so proud of you guys!


It's lucky I was here, at the right time, when he did it, to steer him in the right direction.


----------



## Ed Gerken (Jan 23, 2012)

I googled "dollhouse miniature people" and got this page of N scale people:

http://www.peoplescale.com/P-7-16-TALL-11-mm-1160-N-SCALE_c241.htm

Or here for other scales:

http://www.peoplescale.com/HEIGHT_c212.htm

Here's guys dancing. Actually supposed to be dock workers. Kinda looks like me when I try to dance, anyway! 










If she doesn't like that, maybe dancing bears? 
-Ed


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr. Gerkin, that's a great start---thanks so much! Big Ed and Stan, we had considered the kit-bashing angle and may have to resort to that, but those people are so tiny! We are hoping to find off-the shelf before we start cutting our fingertips doing experimental surgery!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, we never did find any dancers that would suit my lady. However, we did find some rather unusual ones---N scale people mooning the passing train or cars, nudists, ladies of the evening, and even couples engaged in a well-known activity on a bed and a desk. Makes me wonder why dancing is so hard to find!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW... 
Where on earth did you ever find people jumping on the bed let alone on the desk? You've got to be careful jumping off of desks!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I looked good today, since I was in a hot spot heaven all day. Some kits have over half that look like dancing people. Since your not modeling the scale full time, it would get pricey buying lots of sets  How are you guys with modeling clay and carving people :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> ... and even couples engaged in a well-known activity on a bed and a desk.





NIMT said:


> WOW...
> Where on earth did you ever find people jumping on the bed let alone on the desk? You've got to be careful jumping off of desks!


That's amazing! I was thinking "jumping", too!!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sean, Googling "N scale people" under images and dropping down about 4 rows, you'll find some of the indoor athletes. Company name is Noch---some can be seen here: http://www.ontracks.co.uk/index.php?page=catalogue&cat=759&toplevel=&page_now=2

Alas, no dancers! (except the pole type!). Stan, she's neither a clay modeller nor very patient. I think she's dropping the dancer idea, since they aren't readily available. Now she's searching for 50's era semi's and cars, which are abundantly available. That will allow me to paint the parts this weekend for the drive-in screen and possibly to assemble it.


----------

